# Wedding for 450



## ari9 (May 5, 2012)

So here it is. I need to transport baked Rib-eye for apox 400 people to the catering site which is a ten minute drive from the kitchen. I've used hot-boxes before but that was only for 175 people. 400? I'm scratching my head and wondering why I told my (friend that I would cater her wedding).

Oh, and cost for the equipment is not an issue. The brides father owns a small portion of the city.

Any thoughts would be great.

Ari


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

If you say it worked for 175,  then just get more hot boxes to hold 450 ???


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

what ed said.


----------



## green_head (Nov 20, 2008)

Cambro Boxes.


----------

